# STANFORD HALL, 30th APRIL 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As in previous years this big event is organised by Leicestershire & Warwickshire VW Owners Club who extend their 
Invitation to all TT Forum members. For the first time in umpteen years, it will be held on the last Sunday in *April* on
30th April 2017.

It's one event not to be missed and if you've never been now is the time to put your name down to one of the very best shows in the country, at magnificent Stanford Hall and grounds.

The Satnav post code for Stanford Hall is: LE17 6DH.

Below are a couple of pictures from last year:



















There will be car displays galore in the most plesant surroundings



















As every year you'll find the autojumble, Concours d'elegance, tasty food and trade stands galore. It truly is a show not to be missed! So put it in your diary now 
I have asked for 15 stand passes this year so make sure you put your name down early to avoid disappointment.

Stand passes are free and all you will need to pay for is the normal entry to the Hall and Grounds, which is £10 per person.
The grounds will open from 8am for setting up and from 9am for anyone else. For safety reasons, the organisers usually ask that there'll be no car movements between 11am and 4pm.
The new, larger, display area is entered via the South Kilworth entrance (full details come with your stand pass)










*If you like a stand pass to display your TT, meeting like minded enthusiasts for a mega day out on 30th April 2017, please put your name down now. Please also remember to PM me your full name and address so I can post the stand pass out to you when I received them.*

*TTF Stand*
Mark
John
Dougie
David
Warren
David dafeller
Martin


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

I am entered in the concours now but will come over and say hello.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff Rich 8)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Put me down again please 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Put me down again please


Gladly Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the stand passes (10 off*) have landed on my door step, so who else wants one? 

* Looks like it's for real this year that only 10 passes are allowed per stand


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Dani and count me in. Now the weather is improving there's something to look forward to. I feel like I've been hibernating since the last show


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Since you've come out of hibernation I shall add you to the list John


----------



## DougieClarke (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi new to the forum would love to get a stand pass for my mk1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DougieClarke said:


> Hi new to the forum would love to get a stand pass for my mk1


Welcome to the TT Forum Dougie 

As you won't have access to PMs on here just yet, please will you email your address to:

*dan win 49 at gmail.com*

You'll need to write my email address without any of the spaces and use @ instead of 'at'. I hope that makes sense. 
I'm looking forward to meeting you and your TT


----------



## DougieClarke (Mar 29, 2017)

Email with address sent much regards 
Look forward to meeting you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DougieClarke said:


> Email with address sent much regards
> Look forward to meeting you


Thanks for that Dougie. I'll post the passes out soon


----------



## dafeller (Mar 29, 2016)

I've put this on my calendar!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dafeller said:


> I've put this on my calendar!


Brilliant dafeller [smiley=dude.gif]

As you won't have access to PMs on here just yet, please will you email your address to:

dan win 49 at gmail.com

You'll need to write my email address without any of the spaces and use @ instead of 'at'. I hope that makes sense. 
I'm looking forward to meeting you and your TT 

PS, stand passes will be posted out from tomorrow onwards.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefully will get along to this even if it's just for a few hours so fingers X'd 

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

warrenstuart said:


> Hopefully will get along to this even if it's just for a few hours so fingers X'd
> 
> Warren.


Will be good to see you Warren


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully will get along to this even if it's just for a few hours so fingers X'd
> ...


I'll second that


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just renewed our event insurance too. Hopefully it will be as nice a day as yesterday [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hopefully it will be as nice a day as yesterday [smiley=sunny.gif]


That'll be a bonus 8)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My pass arrived yesterday, thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snips86x (Apr 13, 2017)

Do you still have passes available?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> My pass arrived yesterday, thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Super. See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

snips86x said:


> Do you still have passes available?


Hi snips,
Yes there are still passes to be had. Just email me your name and postal address and I'll put one in the post to you asap 

Email to:
*dan win 49 at gmail.com *

You'll need to write my email address without any of the spaces and use @ instead of 'at'.


----------



## Houndtt (Feb 10, 2017)

Are you going to have a meet further up north this year just that i don't fancy turning up on the back of a AA recovery truck with the few niggles I'm having LOL


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Houndtt said:


> Are you going to have a meet further up north this year just that i don't fancy turning up on the back of a AA recovery truck with the few niggles I'm having LOL


There's a monthly meet just south of Manchester if you're anywhere near there? Our next meet will be on Friday, 21st April from 7pm

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1481609


----------



## snips86x (Apr 13, 2017)

A3DFU said:


> snips86x said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still have passes available?
> ...


Thanks for this! I will respond later today as I need to make sure my son is OK with me taking that day off from our regular schedule but I've noted in my calendar as I have a terrible memory.


----------



## Houndtt (Feb 10, 2017)

Will do my best thanks for the response


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

snips86x said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > snips86x said:
> ...


Sounds good snips. I hope you're going to join us for a great day out 
By the way, most kiddies I know love going to these events as, especially the Stanford Hall show is not just about cars: there's usually a bouncy castle, face painting and many other stalls for the little ones [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif]



Houndtt said:


> Will do my best thanks for the response


You're welcome; might see you on Friday 
[the table at the Bull's Head is booked for "TT Forum" - one of the large ones opposite the bar]

Oops, sorry, I'm hijacking my own thread


----------



## snips86x (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for that. Replied with my details.

My son is busy but my bro has expressed interest in joining me but we'll see how it goes. Looking forward to it though, looks like a great day!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

snips86x said:


> Thanks for that. Replied with my details.
> 
> My son is busy but my bro has expressed interest in joining me but we'll see how it goes. Looking forward to it though, looks like a great day!


Good stuff Martin.

You pass is in the post; looking forward to meeting (both?) of you


----------



## snips86x (Apr 13, 2017)

Pass arrived yesterday, thanks for that! Looking forward to it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

snips86x said:


> Pass arrived yesterday, thanks for that! Looking forward to it!


Perfect! See you soon Martin


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just washing the car. See you tomorrow


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I need to go and do mine too, it's filthy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the weather will be quite nice


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

All shiny, it had better not rain before I arrive!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wow. THat's the shiniest TT I've seen in a very long time! Bet you spent all day on it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

MT-V6 said:


> All shiny, it had better not rain before I arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto . . .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're both showing off  :wink:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

A few photos from today:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice pictures Mark. Here's some of mine from around the show...


















































































































Just a word about the above picture. I'd forgotten to bring the sandwich I made in the morning so was really pleased to see two Vegan food outlets instead of just the usual burger van. There must have been around 10 different food outlets or more but I chose this one because I'd heard of them winning an award on the BBC Radio 4 Food programme and I must say the Spinach and mushroom falafel with beetroot salad and chilli sauce wrap was absolutely superb.









Bouncy camper vans!









Bouncy sewage farm - strange concept!









Bouncy go-karting.

























This one was interesting - a T5 with a wood burning stove











































































Finally after the drive home stopping for tea at a favourite watering hole. Still relatively clean after the rain free and sunny day.

Thanks to everyone who came and joined us and said hello. Apologies from Dani for being poorly and not managing to come this time but I'm sure she'll be up for the next one. Good to meet everyone to say hello and an entertaining day it was too with some very interesting things to see. A very friendly event


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pctures Mark and John [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Looks like everyone had a great day in dry weather.

As John said, apologies for not being able to join you this time but I know there'll be many more meets to come so I shall start polishing A3DFU in readiness for GTI on 4th June :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1495689

PS for John: 
I hope I didn't miss a butternut squash pie at Sutton Hall


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ...
> 
> PS for John:
> I hope I didn't miss a butternut squash pie at Sutton Hall


I didn't see that one. I had the soup with the excellent bread and quiche - very nice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Phew; I'm relieved


----------



## Bentjudges (Sep 27, 2017)

Please use this thread for general Stanford Hall comments and chat leaving the other two threads clear for lists only.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do we have to click our heels :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that's very supportive but what Stanford Hall threads? Three pages back there's a 2016 thread. If they are any stays I could subsume them into one if you point them out.


----------

